# forum



## sk8erkho (Feb 10, 2007)

Does anyone know whether there will ever be a live forum setup for the site and was there ever?

Khori :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 11, 2007)

This forum seems pretty live to me...

What do you mean by live?


----------

